# Electric dryer stops



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Any ideas why an electric dryer would just stop after a few minutes? then work again later?

Is this fixable?


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

No and no!


----------



## ElectrianRon (May 16, 2007)

It _could be_ a loose wire connection at the appliance, panelboard, or even on the electrical utility end. But then again it could just be an improperly balanced machine that is causing the door to open and therefore opening a set of contacts and interupting the circuit. Could also be a bad cord.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Could be a thermal safety switch type thing. Somethings getting too hot (motor or element) and opening the switch. As it cools down the dryer can be restarted, but then it overheats again. 

I'd say if the timing is very consistent (always runs for the same number of minutes before stopping) then it's likely to be an overheating problem. 

If the failure is irregular and intermitent, then it's possible it's a wiring problem.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, from what I read, the thermal safety switch seems to be the issue, the door is sound, doesn't open, wires are stable and the timing is very consistant.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I would defintely check the high limit stat and check for a shorted elelment causing an overheating situation. Hope it is not a burnt spot on the contacts in the timer. Acuall, I would maybe check all the stats. Usually when a high limit stat goes, it is not resettable. Another thing to check is the venting in the wall and in the dryer itself. Make sure the vent fan is turning on the motor and there is no blockage in the venting system of the dryer. Might be surprised at the lint that can find its way inside the cabinet.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Resolved, Thanks*

Actually it was the thermostat. From advice here, I first opened the back and found it was quite clean with no lint buildup or stray socks blocking anything......but there was a few nails....gotta empty my pockets better. 

So for 20.00 I took a chance on the logical replacing of the thermostat. It has run about 5 loads successfully


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------

